# Changing rear bulb on Allegro 83



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone any advice on changing a bulb on the rear cluster of a 2005 Allegro 83.

Brian took the cover/lens off but cannot see how to get into it. 

The nearside rear travel light, higher light and reverse have gone but brakes are OK.

Thanks 

Jan

Edit

Now sorted I went out and had a look!! Only problem now a well rusted screw.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Glad you got it sorted. Could be a good time to remind members of >this tip<

peedee


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Well we eventually got into the lighting unit by sawing through the rusted screw. We replaced the bulbs and now we have no lighting on the rear nearside unit!!!

Question. Is it legal to use the motorhome if we have a trailer board tied to the towbar?

We have it booked in for MOT in Dec. so need this sorting.

Jan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bozzer said:


> Well we eventually got into the lighting unit by sawing through the rusted screw. We replaced the bulbs and now we have no lighting on the rear nearside unit!!!
> 
> Question. Is it legal to use the motorhome if we have a trailer board tied to the towbar?
> 
> ...


Re the trailer board it will depend upon how wide it is. There are rules regarding how far the lights have got to be from the side of the vehicle so a very small one in the middle would be no good. 
Are you sure the towbar trailer lighting socket is still working as the wiring is generally spliced into the MH rear lights, so if they are faulty so might parts of the socket?
Finding the fault should be straight forward for anyone who is experienced at working with 12v. An auto electrician should make short work of it. I was tempted to guess that it was the earth could be suspect as it is common but you said that the high level side light was also out which has its own feed.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks rayc

The offside light cluster is working it's just the nearside. First the reversing light went then the lights and the brake was still working but now nothing. We'll check the towbar lights tomorrow. 

Brian is seeing an Auto Electrician tomorrow so hopefully it will be sorted.

Jan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This might be a daft question as you have had the rear clusters apart but did you clean the bulb terminals? Mine corrode badly and I clean them once a year.

peedee


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Peedee

I've just rung a local Auto Electrician and booked the Mhome in for 10am this morning so Brian is busy getting down there. They couldn't come out as so busy but managed to squeeze us in, just hope not stopped by Police but he did say as going for repairs we should be Ok. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for all your suggestions and as someone said an Auto Electrician should sort it quickly!

Jan

Update

The unit is OK but the wiring and junctions below the Motorhome are corroded and this is why we've had intermitent loss of lights. They are hoping to do the job this afternoon and we will collect tomorrow am just before we leave, in the car, for a long weekend in Scotland. They also said they would look at the offside to check for corrosion there. So all being well it should be sorted for MOT.

Thanks again

Jan


----------

